# Gastro Code 91034



## kiku3@ptd.net (Jun 26, 2013)

My doc wants me to bill 91010 and 91034, he wants to bill the 91034 on the next day from the day the patient had the procedure done as an outpatient because he claims that the test is billed on the day of interpretation not on the day it was done". I cannot find anything that says this and then my question is, what place of service is used? Obviously not the outpatient, not the office the patient was not actually there??? Please help, this is just another fight with this doc.

Thanks,

Sara


----------



## airart (Jun 26, 2013)

*GERD testing link*

I found this link that might help.  Offers some great info regarding billing for these CPT code tests.

Link: http://hospitalbillingupdates.blogspot.com/2012/04/code-most-gerd-tests-with-91034-91010_02.html


----------

